

Ask HN: Financial modeling quants at this site? - serverdude

My first post here - so apologies if I break any protocols inadvertently.<p>Are there any financial modeling quantitative types over here? I am working on an idea (at a very early stage - hence nothing substantial to post) and was wondering if folks who model investment decisions based on analysis of historical data visit this forum. I am a novice in this area as well :)
======
dkersten
I know a few people on HN who are _interested_ , but probably not thaaat much
ahead of you. For example, I find the idea quite itneresting myself and have
considered getting more intimate with quantative trading software, but have
yet to get around to actually doing anything. I do love complex event
processing (CEP) distributed computing type projects though. They intrigue me
:)

~~~
serverdude
Please feel free to send me a message (just put my linked in my contact
details). Ideally speaking I am looking for someone who has direct experience
in financial modeling

~~~
dkersten
Well, I'm far from your ideal contact, since I have no experience besides an
interest in such systems from a technical point of view.

------
secretasiandan
I am and have spoken with a few others from here that are as well. You should
put your contact info in your profile

~~~
serverdude
Hey - I don't see much info about you either on your profile:)

Anyways, I put my linked in info - feel free to contact me. IF you do not mind
giving me contact info of folks at HN who are interested, please do so. Thanx!

------
lzw
I've applied economics to historical and current data to discover where
markets were mispricing assets. But for myself, as a hobby. Not sure what
you're looking for but might be able to point you to a source of info...

~~~
serverdude
i am looking for historical data "easily" digestible by software. As far as I
know it is not there (not for free for sure).

I am trying to evaluate an idea based on financial modeling but I am not ready
yet to share it (not out of secrecy but out of doing some basic research
first:))

~~~
adrianscott
yahoo finance has a bunch of downloadable stuff. a lot of folks use that to
get started...

~~~
serverdude
Hi Adrian Just glanced through your profile and was wondering if it is kosher
to contact you with a gist of my idea. I think you are overwhelmingly
qualified to give some sane advice to me:)

~~~
adrianscott
Sure, feel free to drop me a line!

~~~
serverdude
Done - thanx!

